# 2010 Xenith Team



## ccsracer15 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would say Jamis clearly has the best bang for your buck. I have had this for 2 months and about 2000 miles. Handleing is precise and it does everything well. It may not be the stiffest chassis on the block but it is an all around performer. Climbing is a breeze as it weighs nothing and long century rides go by quick. The Sram red is great and with the addition of races wheels this bike wants to be in groups at 30+ MPH!! I would bet if you could get a blind test many pros would pick this bike over some of its rivals...:thumbsup:


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/DXXAAYX5

Same bike for less $


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

NOT even close mate, here is a link to the geometry tables.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/10_xenithteam_geo.html

hope this helps


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Pros prefer the xenith*

A little bird told me that the pro racers for the jamis team miss their xenith when they leave and have to ride something else.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

looks like the same bike for 1/2 the $ I would be interested in seeing both side by side & riding them both


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

*many different layers*

carbon bikes can look alike but the ride is in the layering of various types of carbon each with its own properties, the polymers used in construction, and the combination of layering direction. I am sure there are also many other aspects that go into the "ride feel" of the frame also. 

Build a simple low cost durable frame with softer materials and end up with sunday bike. 
Build a stiff almost brittle frame and join the front of the race. 

The engineering of the frame and how many aspects are designed into it becomes the price and the quality.

Cheap is easy to make and making it look like someone elses bike is even easier. 

If you are buying for the components then buy away.

I can offer you a carbon frame just like the team called the comp, same bike as the team geometry but built as an entry level race bike. The xenith comp is made with the High Modulus carbon as the bike you are looking at. The team is made with higher grade contruction and materials. I can take off the105 and put on RED and some nice wheels, any shop can do that and you would also get the support that a LBS can give.

As you say you would have to ride them side by side, flats they might be the same, but try a few hill or sprints, or better yet a few sprints on hills and you will notice the difference.

At that point it comes down to the attitude you want your bike to have....


----------



## xsol99 (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice, I am extremely happy with my 2010 Xenith Pro as well.


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Cool Wheels*

I have had the AM classics on my 05 team. Fast & tough. I like them better in the white (i have the black)

Enjoy


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

nice rides guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Some 2011 info for you guys, jamis upped the components on the team to Di2 and amclassic aero3 wheels retailing around $6k. Downside is that they're bringing out a new frame lay-up schedule the call "elite" and is now a step down from the sl near net frame mold. they're also bringing out a new model called the "elite" which will have the same frame as the team, however will have a full red group and amclassic aero3 wheels and will retail at $4500. Pro stays at the same price point and same component group/frame level but will see a downgrade to ksyrium equipe wheels. SL will retail around $8k and will have a full red group, an upgrade to a near net molded fork and will stay with the zipp 404 tubulars. Everything else below that stays pretty much the same road wise.


----------



## Thelonius (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info macedeno21. Do you know anything regarding the Xenith Race? I've been reading a lot about the 2010's thinking that might be my first road bike.

Thanks


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

The race just see's a different paint job from what I know.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

@ccsracer...what bar tape is that. I am looking for silver and have been eyeing a few different ones, but yours looks nice.


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

macedeno21 said:


> The race just see's a different paint job from what I know.


I'm looking at the Race too. The 2011 catalog has 4 differences. Wheelset is now Mavic Aksium Race, Ritchey Stem, and two other small differences. I can't remember off the top of my head, but my dealer told me that generally the Xeniths are 10% cheaper than last year.


----------



## Thelonius (Jan 15, 2008)

fatroadie said:


> I'm looking at the Race too. The 2011 catalog has 4 differences. Wheelset is now Mavic Aksium Race, Ritchey Stem, and two other small differences. I can't remember off the top of my head, but my dealer told me that generally the Xeniths are 10% cheaper than last year.


LBS this weekend stated the 2011 Race will be $2600 vs. $2675 for the 2010. They also felt the Aksium's were a nice improvement over the American Classics. I can't say having experience with neither.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

mtberv said:


> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/DXXAAYX5
> 
> Same bike for less $



You may want to take a closer look. 

Spend your money how you like but let others do the same eh.:thumbsup:


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 2008 SL with 2008 record mounted...I am itching to get a 2010 team. I dont really want Di2, plus not interested in getting the Dyad frame vs omniad.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

My team uses Jamis and I've heard zero complaints from them and these guys have ridden plenty of other stuff. Nice purchase. I think Jamis is undersold as well, and I don't have a Jamis....yet.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

mtberv said:


> Bike: 2010 Douglas Matrix Sram Red
> 
> Same bike for less $



The seat stays are completely different, and the down tubes have different shapes.


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice looking xenith


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Very happy with my 2011 Jamis Xenith Race. Gonna throw another set of wheels and cranks on it for the 2012 race season. My only complaint is its tough to mount my speed sensor for the front wheel because of the bowed out forks and bladed spokes.


----------



## cnw20 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it comfortable on long rides or just a racer? Thanks


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Haven't had it on any ultra distance rides yet but from what I can tell its a great all around bike, with a lot of bang for the buck.


----------

